# Beaumont Texas



## Balrog05 (Aug 8, 2003)

The group that I once played D&D with has disbanded and gone on to other things and I was looking for a gaming group in the Beaumont area. If you have a game going and need another player please send me an email!

Thanks


----------



## kouryuu (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm in Japan now, but I used to live in Beaumont.  I wonder if any of my old friends are still around to play.  Drop me an email if you'd like me to try to track one or two down for you.
-Zach


----------

